# Sorrel with a dorsal stripe?



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

My mustang has some pretty cool markings, and I've been learning more about colors and patterns in horses and I wanted to know if my boy has any sort of special markings. 
He has a dorsal stripe, so I was wondering if that would make him a dun of some sort?  
He also has some weird white "frosting" across his back, along with some white spots and "grease spots".

(Yes, he has scars. No, they're not from me, or my tack.)


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hes not dun. Hes sorrel. The "dorsal" you are seeing is countershading. My sorrels have it too. Most horses will have countershading along their spine and withers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Definitely not a dun, as CLaPorte432 said, it is just countershading and i'm not sure about his white flecking... The white spots could just be from an old injury of some sort and the hair just grew in white.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Not a dorsal stripe, his line is counter shading. A dorsal stripe is very dark and clear. This is an example of a chestnut/sorrel horse with the dun factor, a red dun as they are called around here.


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Whoops. Never mind then. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have three chestnuts (sorrels) with dorsal stripes, and they're Arabians so they can't actually have the dun gene, so it is entirely possible in sorrels.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Just countershading. My friend's sorrel QH gelding has this, but it's no where close to the red dun that's on the same property. Her gelding also has faint fake 'leg barring', also known to be due to countershading.He shows no other 'dun factors'.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Do you have some full body pics of any socks or stockings or facial markings?


----------



## TristaJean (May 23, 2012)

Here's a few more pictures that show his face 

excuse his derpy-ness in the first picture, he was in the middle of a shake :lol:

His face markings actually connect, it's just hard to see


----------

